# Uploading sounds to foxpro call???? Please Help!



## Fox Commander (Jan 31, 2010)

I have a foxpro ZR2 and I know that there is someway to change some of the 12 sounds on it. How do I purchase, receive, and upload the sounds to my call and what do I need to do this?


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Go to gofoxpro.com and click on purchase sounds. The site pretty much walks you thru the process. If your computer illiterate like me they have on online video to watch. I also found it helpful to print the written instructions so I could refer back to it. Good luck


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

*Taken from the Foxpro site.......Read Carefully!*


*Reprogramming the Sounds in your ZR2*

The factory programmed sounds may be changed by recording new sounds

over the factory sounds. Note that when this is done, the original sound is

lost and cannot be recovered. Follow this procedure to record new sounds in

place of the existing ones:

1) Remove the round black plastic plug to the right of the volume

control. Observe the pushbutton switch behind the plug. This is the

record switch.

2) Set the rear panel sound selector switch to the sound position to be

reprogrammed. Remember that this sound will be lost.

3) Connect an external audio source to the external audio jack using a

stereo patch cable. Turn on the caller and play the external device

through the ZR2. With your selected sound passage is playing, push

the record switch with the eraser end of a pencil, or another suitable

non-conductive aid.

4) Release the record switch when you want the recording to stop. If you

hold the button in for more than about 18 seconds, the recording will

stop automatically.

5) Once the recording process has stopped, unplug the patch cable from

the ZR2. This will allow the just-recorded sound to play. If the new

sound is weak or thin, increase the volume setting on the external

audio source and re-record the sound. If the sound is heavy or

distorted, reduce the volume control on the external player. Note that

the ZR2 volume control does not adjust the record level. This must be

done on the external audio player.

6) You may continue to reprogram sounds on other sound selector

positions as above.

7) Replace the record switch plug when you are finished recording.


----------



## Fox Commander (Jan 31, 2010)

JTKillough said:


> *Taken from the Foxpro site.......Read Carefully!*
> 
> *Reprogramming the Sounds in your ZR2*
> 
> ...


Can the external audio source just be an ipod?


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Try connecting the ipod to the ZR and play it through the ZR, if that works, you can record it. Remember that the sound you record over is gone baby, gone....


----------

